# Good intern experiences on West Coast???



## plb (Jan 1, 2004)

I've heard lots of intern/externship horror stories, but has anyone had a really positive one? One with a great chef or at a really pivotal restaurant? Honestly I am trolling for intern possibilities but I am more interested in which chefs are really great to work with and want to teach instead of using free labor in their basement. Particularly on the West coast. Thanks.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

I assume that you are attending the culinary school up in Portland. Try Pascal Gode at the Alisal Guest Ranch in Solvang CA. I know that he has used some in the past. Very nice place that really rocks in the summer. Access might come from their website try that. Goo Luck.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

well, your certainlly welcome to come and intern or check out the Astoria Golf and Country Club in Oregon. I am the chef there and i love teaching people. we just taught ice carving the other night. My am crew is great. i have a wonderful baker and pastry chef and an awesome dinner crew that would also teach you tons of stuff.

if you would like more info, feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------

